# Buried not-so-deep



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

Here is my latest addition for the graveyard. It is made with fence slats and press board. There is a foam skeleton along with wood shavings, creepy cloth, and spider webs on the inside. Watered down latex paint helped with the dirty aged look. Lighting is done with rope light strung around the top of the coffin. Hopefully it will look like it is still half-buried in the ground.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

It looks great, excellent lighting. You did some amazing work there. I can see that being used in the ground or in a wall setting.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

*Looks good even above ground...*

...since old coffins fill with dirt as they decompose themselves. Looks great, the rope light is perfect!


----------



## Rod Rego (Jul 31, 2007)

Uh... awesome!!


----------



## cqedens137 (Sep 27, 2007)

that looks great! i love the look and yes the light work is awesome.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

That is SO cool-- I love the lighting!!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Great job indeed! Looks great!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Wonderful, another idea for a coffin goes on my list.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

That is really nice.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Great idea. Great execution. Great lighting. 

Excellent prop.


----------



## Magic Taco Truck (Jul 2, 2007)

Wow that is awesome! I will have to build me one of these for next year!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Boy does that look like something you would really see down inside a coffin after decomp has taken place! That is AWSOME!
I'd be very careful though SS....I hear there is a club around here that only the most talented are allowed access too.....you may find yourself a member sooner than you think! he-he!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Very cool prop. Nice work.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

The lighting makes it a top-prop. Congrats.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Great job!


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

Wow this is so nice. It's kind of like an architectural cut-away. It's a really cool idea that has been realized beautifully. This is good work.


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

Awesome!! I would latex in some fabric scraps for the clothing effect but other than that it is a perfect idea!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Great idea! Dammit, another project idea I'm going to have to pilfer. I really wish you guys would cool it with the props...I'm going to have to quit my job and build props full time soon just to keep up.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Sam I love this!! EXCELLENT JOB!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

That looks cool...I can see a whole floor with those and some heavy duty plexi glass to walk over them


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Another nice prop SS. Maybe dump some loose dirt around it for the illusion.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I like the name. It sounds like a movie.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Nicely done! Love the lighting!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Very cool prop Sam, I agree with everyone, the lighting is a great idea.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

The lighting really makes it look creepy. Great job.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

excellant!


----------

